
Show HN: Windows 95 web components [MIT License] - themesberg
https://github.com/themesberg/windows-95-ui-kit
======
EgoIncarnate
You might want to give it a non-Windows name. Classic95 UI Kit or something.
Calling it "Windows 95 UI Kit" implies it's from Windows 95 and will likely
attract the attention of Microsoft lawyers who are obligated to swat down any
potential trademark confusion in order to protect the Windows trademark.

Microsoft might overlook the copyright violation, but legally they cannot
ignore the trademark violation or they risk losing the Windows trademark.

Anything WinXXX isn't particularly safe. For example, they went after
Winternals, who had to change their name to SysInternals (and were eventually
acqui-hired by MS). See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_litigation#Trademark...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_litigation#Trademarks)
for others.

~~~
themesberg
Any ideas for other names?

~~~
kthartic
I like the one he suggested - Classic95 UI Kit

------
BrS96bVxXBLzf5B
This looks great. But curious:

> 100% Valid W3C HTML Files and made for __awesome __developers just like you.

Why does a README try to sell itself by talking down to the reader like
they're a five year old?

~~~
themesberg
Thanks. Well, I never thought of it that way. How would you rather change the
text?

~~~
BrS96bVxXBLzf5B
"100% Valid W3C HTML Files". That's all. There are some times when mentioning
the motivation is relevant and might be important, but "a developer's tool
made for developers just like you, a developer" isn't it.

~~~
themesberg
Done :)

------
me_bx
Small issue, but maybe not worth spending too much effort to fix, given the
low demographic it may affect:

Using firefox 68 ESR on Windows (at work), the text in the demo page looks
like it's been strike-through, it is barely readable.

Each line of text has two horizontal lines (one pixel high each) filled with
transparency...

Disabling the "Windows 65" font family solves the problem - but then Segoe UI
is used.

~~~
themesberg
Thanks for pointing this out! I'll add it as an issue on the repo.

